# Array of String befüllen in Codesys 2.3 vs. Codesys 3.5



## Tom... (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt, konnte ich in Codesys 2.3 ein Array of String so deklarieren und initialisieren:

```
VAR
    Wochentag_Text : ARRAY [ 0..6 ] OF STRING ( 10 ) := 'Montag' , 'Dienstag' , 'Mittwoch' , 'Donnerstag' , 'Freitag' , 'Samstag' , 'Sonntag' ;
END_VAR
```
In Codesys 3.5 funktioniert das leider so nicht mehr?!
Aber was muss ich anders machen?

Danke für jeden Hinweis!
Grüße
tom


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 Januar 2019)

Tom... schrieb:


> In Codesys 3.5 funktioniert das leider so nicht mehr?!
> Aber was muss ich anders machen?


Ein Blick ins Infosys hätte Deine Frage schon ganz einfach beantwortet. Die Werte in eine eckige Klammer einschließen, fertig.


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Tom... (30 Januar 2019)

Danke!
Der Link und natürlich auch die Lösung funktionieren.
Aber wie hätte ich darauf kommen können?
Verrätst du bitte die magischen Stichworte, die in der Suchmaschine zu der genannten Lösung führen?
Als Nicht-Beckhoff-Anwender hätte ich dort nie gesucht...
Die eigentliche CodesysOnlineHilfe schlägt das sooo auch nicht vor?!
Oder gibt es eine EingabeHilfe/AutoVervollständigung, die die eckigen Klammern vorschlägt?
Danke!

Grüße
tom


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Januar 2019)

Ups, sorry, mein Fehler. 
Ich bin warum auch immer davon ausgegangen, dass Du TwinCAT nutzt.
Trotzdem findet man bei Tante Google auch für Codesys relativ leicht die Antwort. Du musst als Suchbegriffe einfach das nehmen was Du machen möchtest, nämlich ein Array unter Codesys 3.5 initialisieren. Also "codesys 3.5", "array" und "initialisieren" eintippen und dann kommt der folgende Link bei raus wo etwas ähnliches wie im InfoSys von Beckhoff steht.


----------



## Tom... (30 Januar 2019)

Stimmt! 
Da stehen wirklich eckige Klammern...
Hab ich wohl übersehen...
Danke!


----------

